

Foldify - print foldable 3D figures from iOS - zdw
http://foldifyapp.com

======
cjensen
It looks awesome, but...

Why oh why would you go public on this before the app is available in the
store? I looked at this thing and said "I want it." Will I remember to look
again once it is available?

~~~
aparadja
They did ask for your email so that you'll get notified when it launches.

------
samlittlewood
If you are interested in printing foldable paper models, also have a look at
Pepakura Designer (<http://www.tamasoft.co.jp/pepakura-en/>). This takes 3d
models and unwraps them to printable images.

No connection, other than having used it's output to entertain children at
various times.

------
joshschreuder
I bought one of these off Foldable (<https://www.foldable.me/>) and while it
was quite cool how it all came together, I was a little disappointed by the
lack of customisation options.

This looks to rectify that and make a more personalised creation, great work!

~~~
yogrish
Any idea what tech is behind this? I mean something for selection and preview
generation like <https://www.foldable.me/foldables/new>.

~~~
Tloewald
It's all squares and rectangles so CSS3 transforms would be perfectly
adequate.

------
novalis
Foldify is so much better than "Origami for Westerners", I think they may even
get a season push, considering the coming festivities. How good would 8 bit
squares and 8 bit Santa look on the tree. Hope it comes through for the
makers.

------
tibbon
Wow, that is cool!

Goes to show that not _every_ useful application for iOS has been built yet,
or that the unmade ones have to be extremely complicated.

------
Jonovono
Is this a pivot from "Foldable me" or something along those lines? I remember
seeing that on here awhile ago. I like this idea!

~~~
gazrogers
Looks like a copy rather than a pivot.

~~~
merowing
Foldify idea was born in 2011, It's an indie project ( created after normal
work ) and the dev started in january of 2012. Foldable.me started after March
of 2012. So definitely not a copy ;) as Foldify was first.

------
lessnonymous
While we're forgetting this was going to exist one day, why not get some of
the cool models from cubeecraft right now?

<http://www.cubeecraft.com/>

(Not mine. But I've created my own. If you want Illustrator templates send me
an email: rick@measham.id.au)

------
nathanbarry
I just saw this on Twitter. Very impressive! Talk about a great experience.

------
Breefield
Why are the lines on the outside of the figure!?

~~~
khangtoh
It's because the foldable model is printed out on a single side and it's
probably going to be a pain in the ass to have users print 2-sided with lines
on the other.

------
TenJack
What kind of paper do you use with this? It looks stronger than regular
printer paper.

------
weisser
Christmas tree ornaments?

~~~
rmrfrmrf
House fire?

------
shocks
This looks awesome. Will it be available for Android?

~~~
Tloewald
Does android offer a printing API? I know there are individual apps...

------
brianbreslin
love it. would love to see caricatures made of people we know in this.

------
kusum18
That is so cool!. Kudos to the team

------
uptown
If only I had a color printer.

------
yogrish
A novel App after a long time.

------
cubtastic71
want - squeal - yeah!

I hope you can submit your own 3D models to share and make viral!

~~~
jrogers65
Did you just squeal?

